# which 1?



## lisa/lauren (Aug 22, 2011)

me and my daughter are looking in 2 gettin a gecko but dont know which 1 2 get either leopard or crested..what do you suggest?


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

lisa/lauren said:


> me and my daughter are looking in 2 gettin a gecko but dont know which 1 2 get either leopard or crested..what do you suggest?


Tough one, I personally prefer the look of cresteds and how I can make the setup look of cresteds but for handleability I would say the Leopard. She just loves coming out and will scramble on the glass for attention, they aren't as quick and don't jump.
Depends on how old your daughter is, whether they will be handled and what you like the look of best. 

The cresties are easier because in a warm house they dont require heating and they also don't need live food. But I have seen a child almost launch a cresty into the air because it made it him jump when jumped. So I wouldn't let a kid handle my cresties XD


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

hiya:welcomerfuk:
iwould go 4 cresties, there aesier and cheaper 2 look after than the leo's + nowon can resist there cutnes and charecter

meby this can help

this









or this


----------



## lukeors (May 5, 2011)

indeed tricky one well depends on how much time, space, money costs and preferences really cos you gotta be around to spray cresties so if your not able to do 2 - 3 times a day thats one thing and what type of setup you would like as well etc. ^_^


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I have kept both (have Cresties at the moment) & if i was honest i wouldn't keep Leo's again but would Cresties :2thumb:. I think Cresties are great little things & who can resist this.....


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

If you were to get a Crested Gecko I would suggest feeding it livefood as well as CGD, as in the wild livefood does make up a percentage of their diet. They do fine with just being sprayed 1-2 times a day. I usually do mine in the morning and before I go to bed. Spraying 3 times a day would be too much.

I suggest looking at a few caresheets and seeing which one is more suited to you.

Cresties can become very tame and easy to handle, but they are also delicate and drop their tail easily, which will then not grow back. Leos are better for young children to handle, but if your daughter is young I would suggest supervising the handling anyway.

I currently own Crested Geckos and I think they are great, but I have had experience with Leos and I know people who own them, and I also enjoy handling and watching them too.

Kelsey


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I have both and love them for different reasons. I find the leo much more sociable and handleable. Easier to look after but the cresties are so funny!


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

Personally me, I like leos (biased as I have a few) but I've always looked at getting a crested gecko. I suppose if you do your research a little more then you will be able to tell which one is for you. You also need to consider what you are willing to spend, and if you want a high or low maintenance etc...

Gemma


----------

